# OAA Field Champs & Pig Roast, Aug 10 & 11, 2013



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

OK, for those of you attending the OAA Field Champs at Lambton Kent Archers Aug.10& 11, I need to know who is coming to the Pig Roast on Saturday night. Anyone who has been at either of the last two field champs we had at our club know how good this piggy tastes. We have Sqealz on Wheels catering again, $20/person, all you can eat pulled pork (this stuff just falls off the bones!!!), 2 side salads, potatoes & local corn on the cob. Let us know here on AT, or fire me an email at [email protected]. Pass this on to anyone you know that may not lurk around here on AT. See you all there!!!!!


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

*I love rosted pork....*

U put me on the list


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Put Judith and me down for the awesome pork supper.... mmmmmmmm


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Wish I could swing it.
Working that weekend


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Put myself and Blair on the list


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

FiFI you can put me down and I'm sure the big redheaded machine will be there to I have to keep his furnace well fed


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

somebody asked me today and I don't remember ever reading about it:
"rangefinders...are they allowed on this Field tournament?"


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

You need a range finder in field???


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

shakyshot said:


> You need a range finder in field???


..never know


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I have to work... Paying now for a mis-spent youth. Someone bring me some leftovers?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

bigHUN said:


> somebody asked me today and I don't remember ever reading about it:
> "rangefinders...are they allowed on this Field tournament?"


Yes, Rangefinders are allowed in field. I use mine all the time. Really helps with uphills and downhills. Also confirms the peg location.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

araz2114 said:


> Yes, Rangefinders are allowed in field. I use mine all the time. Really helps with uphills and downhills. Also confirms the peg location.


Isn't everything up hill


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

my car is packed, making my espresso and ready to roll in minutes :car:


----------

